# Approve Grease Reservoir - IPMC 506.3.7



## Darren Emery (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone have experience with grease reserviors?  I'm currently inspecting a long grease duct run with slope in the wrong direction, and the most practical solution would be to install a reservoir.  Never seen one installed, and am having some trouble finding examples on line.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you talking about a cofffee can, or the cup sized container found in most hoods?  Does the grease run over the grease trough and still not collect grease in the grease cup?

I have one customer that had the hood built by a local contractor.  It was installed w/o any fall to the collection cup.  Their solution was to put a shelf below the grease trough to collect grease.  Does not work, grease still overflows onto the appliances and the floor.

You can have them rehang the hood, probably not going to happen.  Usually, if the resturant will have staff wipe the grease trough daily, the grease can be pushed into the collection cup.  That will not happen either.  the grease will still run over the trough.

Can another grease cup be added to the trough?  Grease cups are available

http://www.flamegard.com/products/productdetail/?productID=80


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 6, 2012)

This is no where near the hood - it's on the roof, where the design called for about 40' of horizontal run.  It was installed so that it does NOT drain back to the hood.  506.3.7 calls for the grease to either drain back to hood, or install an "approved grease reservoir".


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 6, 2012)

Darren, what specifically are you looking for? There are pictures available of grease traps for exhaust fans such as Greenheck and others. They are usually mounted to the exhaust fan or directly piped to larger containers. A 40 foot run would probably allow for the grease to cool an coagulate in the piping and defeat the design.


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm looking for an example of an in-line grease duct reservoir.  Not associated with the fan, or the hood, but designed to go in the duct itself, at a low point in the horizontal run. I have found a couple but they are designed for specific pre-fabricated grease ducts. They need something that can be field installed.


----------



## Moscow (Jun 6, 2012)

download.gaylordusa.com/Product%20Brochures/Duct

here is an approved Duct Sump for horzniontal greas ducts.

Goo luck

Justin


----------



## klarenbeek (Jun 6, 2012)

If you can get a hold of the 2012 IMC, section 506.3.7.1 gives fairly detailed requirements for grease reservoirs as a new change.  It needs to be:

1. constructed as required for grease duct.

2. on the bottom of horizontal duct or bottom of a duct riser.

3. at least 12x12, or not more than 2" smaller than the duct width (10" wide duct would need an 8"x12" reservoir)

4. at least 1" deep

5. have a bottom sloped to a point for drainage

6. have a cleanout door on the side or top for the duct with direct access to the reservoir.

7. if, manufactured, installed per manufacturers instructions.

The 2009 commentary has a picture of one that looks like it would meet all the requirements of the 2012 code except there is no cleanout door in the side of the duct above the reservoir.


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 6, 2012)

photo of one in the 2009 IMC with comentary


----------



## fireguy (Jun 6, 2012)

OK, ignore my post above.  I just read the first post, somehow I missed the word "duct"

Why cannot the duct be raised on the fan end?  Then the cleaning solution and grease would drop down the vertical duct.  If the fan end is lower than the end that is welded to the vertical duct, there would be lots of water, lye, and grease to be collected and disposed of.


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 7, 2012)

Update:  The mech. contractor contacted the PE for guidance on where to find an approved reservoir.  The PE said you can wait while for me to research this issue, or you can do the right thing and rework the duct to drain back to the hood as it should have in the first place.

I go back today to look at the re-installed duct.


----------

